# Sky satellite tv engineer moving to the Netherlands



## Johnhutchy (May 10, 2015)

Hi my name is john I'm 39 years old. Myself and my partner are interested in moving to the Netherlands in the near future. I'm a fully qualified satellite cable television installer/service engineer currently one of the senior engineers for Sky television. I have 15 years experience and currently living in Jersey in the Channel Islands. My partner is 38 years old and is a qualified career with 20 years experience in all aspects of care. We have a young baby and I have 2 older children that live in Cambridge UK and they come to visit us as much as they can in Jersey. Unfortunately jersey is not the beautiful place it once was and We are not wanting to bring a child up here and have lived in England before and don't wish to again. We are just trying to get an idea on areas to live for nurserys and schools and a nice friendly community. And plenty of activities also we like to meet new people and make friends. We would also be looking for a 2/3 bedroom house with a good size and garden. We are both hard workers with excellent references from employers and landlord. Our time in Jersey is at an end we need something new in our life's! If you have any information or advice and tips. It would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance. 


John and Lisa


----------



## overhere (Jun 30, 2015)

to be honest, you'll probably have a hard time getting a cable installation job without speaking dutch. Your missus could probably get english speaking carers jobs, but you'd have to be quite lucky to land the same job you are in now in a english only environment. If there's anything you can diversify with, you might get better luck with that.


----------

